# Purple Power?



## Biffdoggie (May 7, 2006)

Was looking for some feedback on PP. I've had some that was supposed to be PP before, it was good, is it a good producer? Anything like Purple Kush?


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

I am wondering the same myself....the hubby and i got a few seeds of this and every time i see the Purple name it makes my mouth water


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 8, 2006)

I know it, the purple kush is just like grape soda!!


----------

